# I found a keeper! Columbia 5 star Superb



## bikesnbuses (Feb 15, 2013)

I bought this from the original owner..100% original..Paint,tires,grips,pedals.(I have a NOS headlight lens coming from Catfish!I just need a brake cable!) Uncleaned by me,original owner took PHENOMINAL care of it!! ..I believe late 51/early 52 R 555*** serial # now resides in my house upstairs  Sorry..not for sale


----------



## jkent (Feb 15, 2013)

Cool Ride.... Beautiful!


----------



## OldRider (Feb 15, 2013)

WOW!! It looks like it came off the showroom floor yesterday.......thats a keeper for sure!


----------



## rockabillyjay (Feb 15, 2013)

WOW! That looks brand new..congrats! I love those Columbias!


----------



## silvertonguedevil (Feb 15, 2013)

WOW! Gorgeous bike!! Seems how it's not for sale, do you mind sharing what you had to give for it?


----------



## bikesnbuses (Feb 15, 2013)

silvertonguedevil said:


> WOW! Gorgeous bike!! Seems how it's not for sale, do you mind sharing what you had to give for it?




I paid around $20 a pound   Thank you for the compliments,even my wife was impressed!


----------



## PeterScherer (Feb 15, 2013)

Hot damn! That is the most beautiful thing I've seen all day! Love the colors and the story! Great bike! 
~Peter


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 15, 2013)

I have a soft spot for Five Star Supers and that it a nice one! These bikes are great riders too. V/r Shawn


----------



## Wayne Adam (Feb 15, 2013)

*Amazing score!*

What an amazing score. Worth every penny you paid and more. It's great when you find
responsible  people who take care of things. 
Good luck with it!..............Wayne


----------



## Talewinds (Feb 15, 2013)

Holy cow that bike is in incredible shape!!!


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Feb 15, 2013)

Very very nice bicycle you pick up and original one at that . I have the same bike in red and cream!! Congrats big score.


----------



## babyjesus (Feb 16, 2013)

*Damn!*

That bike is sexy! Light has wings and all!


----------



## dfa242 (Feb 16, 2013)

Let me add one more wow - I love original condition bikes and they don't get much better than that - good for you.


----------



## chitown (Feb 16, 2013)

*Yikes!*

Well, you could just go around the country and enter every bike show that exists and get 1st place for _original_ category EVERY TIME!

Congrats on the score of scores.


----------



## Nickinator (Feb 16, 2013)

That's a very pretty bike, would be a great date for this one that I picked up last summer, it's also all original, and a '51. 
So, dinner or a movie? 

Darcie


----------



## catfish (Feb 16, 2013)

WOW!  That is nice.


----------



## babyjesus (Feb 16, 2013)

Nickinator said:


> That's a very pretty bike, would be a great date for this one that I picked up last summer, it's also all original, and a '51.View attachment 84263




Wow, that bike is seriously nice!


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Feb 16, 2013)

That's awesome, don't think I've ever seen one that color.


----------



## Wayne Adam (Feb 16, 2013)

*HI Darcie- Ladies Columbia*

Hey Darcie...Can you post some more pictures of your beautiful ladies Columbia please?
 Nice & Shiny...The way we like them!.......................Wayne


----------



## Bri-In-RI (Feb 16, 2013)

Jeff, is that the 5 star that you were telling me that you have been chasing for a while now? If so it was worth the wait and WELL worth $20 a pound!
-Brian


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Feb 16, 2013)

Great find!
Great condition!
Great bike!


----------



## Nickinator (Feb 17, 2013)

Wayne Adam said:


> Hey Darcie...Can you post some more pictures of your beautiful ladies Columbia please?
> Nice & Shiny...The way we like them!.......................Wayne




Here is the thread we posted back in August:
http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?31161-New-find-Nice-orig-51-Columbia-5-Star-rare-options

Darcie


----------



## bikesnbuses (Feb 17, 2013)

Bri-In-RI said:


> Jeff, is that the 5 star that you were telling me that you have been chasing for a while now? If so it was worth the wait and WELL worth $20 a pound!
> -Brian




Yup this is the one  I forgot how nice it was until he showed up to meet me with it! Thanks for all the compliments!I love this bike,it helps smooth over a bad winter


----------



## bobcycles (Feb 17, 2013)

*Unreal*

Those deluxe 5 Stars are SO under rated!  One of the classiest post war Balloon bike made.  You might just have the best known example of that bike!  
Don't let Crazykat see it....he'll have ColumbiaEnvy


----------



## MAD BRAD (Feb 26, 2013)

Wow very nice i love seeing original bikes likes they still are out there . This is a real cream puff congrats MB


----------

